
Look how small this tiny $400 laptop is It’s really small - Tomte
http://www.theverge.com/circuitbreaker/2017/2/15/14624828/gpd-pocket-indiegogo-laptop-small
======
LordWinstanley
>>Look how small this tiny $400 laptop is It’s really small

... and it doesn't really exist!

[<sigh!> Yet another crowd-funding begging bowl, reported as actual product]

~~~
flukus
It's just a netbook with more modern hardware, hardly ground breaking. I think
I would start a crowdfunding campaign to resurrect those digital organizers
from the 80/90's next.

